# Panama City ( surf fishing )



## crappie man (Apr 4, 2012)

ok guys need some help on some good places to do some surf fishing never been to Panama City ! have been going to SGI for the last 25 years and there i know were to go . any help would be much appreciated .


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 4, 2012)

St. Andrews State Park


----------



## Dustin Pate (Apr 4, 2012)

I personally go to the pier or the jetties while down there. Much more successful. I have caught fish while fishing from the beach but their beach renourishment projects don't help the shallow fishing. Not sure what kind of tackle you have but from the pier you can catch kings, spanish, and all other species. The jetties are good for spanish and redfish (along with others as well).


----------



## crappie man (Apr 4, 2012)

Dustin Pate said:


> I personally go to the pier or the jetties while down there. Much more successful. I have caught fish while fishing from the beach but their beach renourishment projects don't help the shallow fishing. Not sure what kind of tackle you have but from the pier you can catch kings, spanish, and all other species. The jetties are good for spanish and redfish (along with others as well).



thanks Dustin , i will also be looking for a charter while i am there , will be there the week of the 21st of April !

i have all kinds of tackle ! i will be bringing a little bit of everything


----------



## crappie man (Apr 4, 2012)

Paymaster said:


> St. Andrews State Park



thanks paymaster !


----------



## Gitterdone (Apr 4, 2012)

Dustin is right about the jetties.spanish,reds,drum,,sheephead.Use gotcha plugs or silver spoons for the spanish.live shrimp will catch you just about every thing from above.pompano and trout will bite the shrimp also.fished salt water most of my life


----------



## T-Boy (Apr 4, 2012)

I agree with Dustin. Love those piers and something is always going on. Remember, you don't need a license to fish on the piers but you do at St Andrews and they will give out tickets.

Some big fish caught off those piers.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Apr 4, 2012)

Mentioning lures for the jetties, my favorite is the following.

http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-XTS-Speed-Lures-Minnow/product/29990/50690

This jerkbait will slay the spanish. I do replace the factory hooks with Eagle Claw laser sharps in a size up (4). I rig it with a short leader of 40lb flouro behind a very small swivel. If you are really getting cut off you can go to a small piece of wire but usually don't have to. I also throw it on braid to help get the fish up on the rocks after caught. 

Also I don't walk way down/out the jetties. I have had very good luck almost at the first area you come to coming around the kiddie pool. Along the same lines, you don't have to throw it a mile as most of the fish are about 10 yards out where the rocks drop off.


----------



## crappie man (Apr 4, 2012)

Gitterdone said:


> Dustin is right about the jetties.spanish,reds,drum,,sheephead.Use gotcha plugs or silver spoons for the spanish.live shrimp will catch you just about every thing from above.pompano and trout will bite the shrimp also.fished salt water most of my life



thanks GD     were can i get the gotcha plugs ? got plenty of silver spoons


----------



## Russdaddy (Apr 5, 2012)

bubble rig off St Andrews pier. If Spanish are running it's a blast. If they aren't catch ladyfish till your tired of it


----------



## crappie man (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks again Dustin!
is there a certain color that works best?


----------



## vee dub (Apr 9, 2012)

maybe you should work more and fish less! just saying


----------



## Dustin Pate (Apr 9, 2012)

crappie man said:


> Thanks again Dustin!
> is there a certain color that works best?



Not really. Just pick one with some shine and jerk the fool out of it.


----------



## crappie man (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks buddy


----------



## twtabb (Apr 10, 2012)

We use to wear out the spanish on a Mcdonalds straw. We would walk out on the bay side of the park and fish off the back of the sandbar and all the way around on the point near the cut. If they were running everybody would have one on and it was a blast.


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 10, 2012)

They were catching Bonitos like crazy last week at Sandy Point to the Pass/Cut at St.Andrews SP.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 10, 2012)

All great advice above! I take a sabiki on my ultra light to catch a dozen or so pinfish or pilchards for bait.


----------



## BradMyers (Apr 11, 2012)

Paymaster said:


> They were catching Bonitos like crazy last week at Sandy Point to the Pass/Cut at St.Andrews SP.



This can be a lot of fun & will push standard bass tackle to the limits.


----------



## crappie man (Apr 19, 2012)

thanks for all you help guys we leave in the morning i will post some pics of our catch .


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 19, 2012)

crappie man said:


> thanks for all you help guys we leave in the morning i will post some pics of our catch .



Good luck!


----------

